
Similarity: unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag - bing_dai
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871v1?from=timeline
======
et2o
The scientific claims of this preprint are almost certainly false.

[https://theprepared.com/blog/no-the-2019-ncov-genome-
doesnt-...](https://theprepared.com/blog/no-the-2019-ncov-genome-doesnt-
actually-seem-engineered-from-hiv/)

